# ***OFFICIAL*** Chael Sonnen vs Brian Stann Pre/Post Fight Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

All the millions of threads that pop up about this fight late Saturday night or Sunday will be merged with this one.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

ma boy chael via grinding decision.

cant wait to see him in action again!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

YAWWWNNNNNNNNNN

I hope Stan wins, just dont think he will.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Chael Sonnen will win this.

Brain Stann is a great striker but he always seems to have trouble against wrestler. And Chael Sonnen in this case is a stright out wrestler.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Chael. His wrestling is far too good for Brian to stuff every attempt (hell, I don't really see him stuffing one). I also cannot see Stann subbing Chael, so it's a UD for Sonnen.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I guarantee that Stann has been training triangle chokes for the last month.

Chael will take the decision I think. His wrestling is second to none in the MW division and I'm not sure how much Stann's defensive wrestling has improved since he lost against Davis. So I'm looking at it like it's wrestler versus striker and wrestlers always win that matchup.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ProdigyPenn said:


> I think Chael Sonnen will win this.
> 
> Brain Stann is a great striker but he always seems to have trouble against wrestler. And Chael Sonnen in this case is a stright out wrestler.





KryOnicle said:


> Chael. His wrestling is far too good for Brian to stuff every attempt (hell, I don't really see him stuffing one). I also cannot see Stann subbing Chael, so it's a UD for Sonnen.





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I guarantee that Stann has been training triangle chokes for the last month.
> 
> Chael will take the decision I think. His wrestling is second to none in the MW division and I'm not sure how much Stann's defensive wrestling has improved since he lost against Davis. So I'm looking at it like it's wrestler versus striker and wrestlers always win that matchup.



yeah that's what everybody says except me, Brian and some guys at Jackson MMA.

Brian says-


> That's the beauty of it. Other than one guy, really everyone I've fought over the last three years has been someone who wants to take me down, so I didn't just start training my takedown defense for this particular fight. I've been really focusing on wrestling a lot for a long time now.
> 
> Luckily I don't have to master the entire sport. There are certain techniques and certain things about wrestling that I do need to master, and I think I've gotten very good at those. I train with world-class guys at the gym every day and they're all struggling to take me down, so I believe that* I will challenge Chael's takedowns moreso than anybody he's fought in the last four or five years*.


 Stann by KO. then we'll all be treated to months of "Stann's good but he has no chance against SilVa":sarcastic12:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Stann by KO. then we'll all be treated to months of "Stann's good but he has no chance against SilVa":sarcastic12:


I'm notoriously rooting for every challenger to the MW title. Can't find a bigger underdog than whoever Silva is fighting. :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gotta take Stann in this one, Sonnen is suffocating but Stann is pure power and full steam going into this fight, I think he'll crack Sonnen hard at some point and take full advantage of it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Timing will probably be a big issue for Chael early on with such a long layoff. Stann should be aggressive early and hope to catch him before he gets acclimated to the speed of an actual fight again.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I hate Sonnen like poison, but this is a walk for him. I'm betting everything I own (and by that I mean, everything my wife will let me bet) on Sonnen. 

And I hate Sonnen, so if by some miracle Stann won, I'd be happy to see Sonnen twitching on the mat, so it's win win for me.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Fighting Chael is like fighting randy couture...you know exactly what his game plan is. It's not an easy task training for a guy like Sonnen, but I think that with Jacksons gameplanning and Stanns ability...he'll take it


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> I hate Sonnen like poison. I'm betting everything on Sonnen.


it's not good betting on a fighter you hate. it's like an alcoholic father, he can be great craic sometimes but he'll always let you down.

i wouldn't look pass stann on this one. he is the ufc's new all-american hero, he's got a silver star, he's been on the TUF as a sort of roll model, hell he kind of looks like G.I.Joe too. there's a lot of eyes on him and i don't think he'll let them down. plus he has stopping power.
Sonnen on the other hand is coming back from a loss after more than a year and almost 2 since he won. plus he likes to go to the judges with a big list of unanimous decision's to his name. if he is to win he has to make it to the judges and make sure he doesn't get tagged. even if he makes it "how will the judges rule?"

i'm going to go with stann by TKO R2


----------



## maxvb (Oct 5, 2011)

Finnsidious said:


> I'm betting everything I own (and by that I mean, everything my wife will let me bet) on Sonnen.


Not wise dude, whilst Sonnen is a narlbag there is something about Stann. He is a tough boy, improving rapidly and he has some serious hero in him. I hope he wins and I know it wont be an easy fight for Sonnen. I would be reluctant to bet on the outcome of this fight but if I had to it would be Sonnen UD. always wiser not to bother the misses with your mma gambling.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think Chael has upped his game or improved since he fought Marquardt and Okami.

When Chael fought Marquardt and Okami, both of them stood flat-footed right in front of Chael which (I think) made it much easier to take them down.

In Stann's last fight against Santiago he showed hes begun adding movement into his game -- giving people angles and being a mobile target. He looked a little like a bigger version of Frankie Edgar at times.

I think Stann's movement could give Chael problems. It won't be like when Chael fought Marquardt and Okami and they stood right in front of him making it easy to shoot in and take them down.

Stann hits harder than Chael too. 

I think Stann'll win mostly due to Chael training under poor conditions at Team Quest -- Ed Herman and others abandoned Team Quest a long time ago and look like vastly improved fighters for doing so.

And mostly due to Chael not upping his game since 2009.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brian Stann's footwork is not going to be anywhere near as good as Anderson Silva's though, and Chael managed to take him down countless times, with ease. Chael's wrestling is good enough to get anyone to the mat in the Middleweight division, probably in the Light Heavyweight division as well. Whether that'll be enough to be Brian Stann I don't know. I'm seriously torn about this fight. Big fan of both dudes, would love to see both guys get a shot at Anderson, and both guys have a great chance of winning this fight. The question is though, will Stann be able to land a big shot on Sonnen, or submit him when he's taken down? Those are the keys to the fight, because if he can't manage either of those, he's getting beaten up for 15 minutes.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Chael, prob. by decision.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sprawl and brawl is the nifty new catch phrase of the day kids. When Brian lights him up chael's gonna look for a double leg on the ref.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael is top 3 skillwise at takedowns in the UFC, betting against Chael is dangerous. He is determined and pissed, it's going to take an extremely aggressive gameplan for Stann to beat Chael. His only chance is that he shoves Chael into the fence and Shane Carwin's him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Stann will have about 1 minute in the beginning of each rd to try and land a bomb. After that he's going down and will stay there.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

AS in the place, how crazy if they would announce the winner of this fight faces AS next?


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Holy shit anderson silva is in there? You guys know what that means. I think at the end they will bring him in the ring and announce the next middleweight championship fight.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

2 seconds two late lol


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

here we go with the main event of the night!




semper fi


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I still think Brian Stann takes this.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chael Sonnen takes it for me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Here We Go


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

lol, "Brian Stann is a great American. He loves America, I love America. And now I am going to give him a Red, White, and Blue ass whopping." Nice trash talk by Sonnen.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

On one hand I'm really hoping to see Chael vs Anderson II, just because he gave Anderson the best fight he's had in the UFC so far.

On the other hand, I want Stann to take this one home. 

Either way I'll be happy, but deep down, I'm really pulling for Stann to KO Chael.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

HOO-RAH!!!! let's go Devil Dog!!! Kick that ass. WAR STANN!!!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

rooting for sonnen, I want to see sonnen/silva II


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't really want to see Stann lose, but I want to see Sonnen/Silva II more than Stann vs Silva.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Alessia said:


> On one hand I'm really hoping to see Chael vs Anderson II, just because he gave Anderson the best fight he's had in the UFC so far.
> 
> On the other hand, I want Stann to take this one home.
> 
> Either way I'll be happy, but deep down, I'm really pulling for Stann to KO Chael.


Me too. Every word.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Pulling hard for Stann but I think Chael will win it. Hope I'm wrong.​


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Diggin Chaels entrance music.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Don't really want to see Stann lose, but I want to see Sonnen/Silva II more than Stann vs Silva.


I hope STANN wins, but nor get the shot. I cant see him beating AS. Too fast and technical for Stann.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. Chael shot for that TB a lot sooner than I expected he would.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

did sonnen just bitch slapped stann (unintentionally) ?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Chael doing good!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Sonnen's domination is incredible, Stann seems to be very physical strong though which is helping him defend a bit

10 - 8


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

So much for Sonnen's pillow fists. He is dropping them hard!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST!!! Chael Sonnen is a FUCKINGG war machine!!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

VERY impressed by Sonnen


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Sonnen is dropping bombs on top to somebody he likes. Imagine what he'll do to somebody who he doesn't like.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm kinda pulling for Sonnen just because I'd like to see him fight Anderson again. I think he has a better chance at beating Anderson then Stann.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Sonnen manhandling Stann in impressive fashion. Very good stuff by Chael.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Chael Sonnen is who Jon Fitch should be.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

If he actually sunk that RNC, UFC 136 would be one of the greatest cards for me.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Have to admit Chael is looking great. But why in the world would Stann start with a kick in this round???​


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm sold. AS vs. Sonnen please. He can beat him with this outstanding wrestling! Silva can do nothing to stop this wrestling machine.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Lets hope chael can pull this off so we can see silva vs sonnen 2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Sonnen is insane tonight, amazing.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow Sonnen is amazing.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Knew it... Stann taps!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice performance! Wow; bring on Silva! Let's hope he doesnt pop on PEDs though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow....I am super impressed by Chael's passing.

Anderson has a fight on his hands.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ahhhh ****


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

see that is y i did not like this fight for stann, sonnen wasi impressive but davis did the same thing.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Very impressive win, and to top it off, a sub win.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

CHAEL CHAEL CHAEL!!! Awesome.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice work by Sonnen, think that will be enough to guarantee him the rematch no matter what happens in the Hendo fight?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Holy shit. I didn't expect that.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

goldie: "this visit with joe could be very interesting..."

indeed


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

woooohoooooo best post fight interview EVEEERRRR


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Holy Shitttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Bahahahaha!!! Sonnen going WWE in this bitch. Hahahaha! Awesome!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

LMAO that was gold.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

HE'll leave the UFC???? WOWWWW


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

SerJ said:


> Ok, I'm sold. AS vs. Sonnen please. He can beat him with this outstanding wrestling! Silva can do nothing to stop this wrestling machine.


Chael looked fantastic- but Silva was injured going into that fight. I doubt Silva would have nothing for him in the rematch.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

oldfan said:


> woooohoooooo best post fight interview EVEEERRRR


More like WWE

retire or win type of fights they have...


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Best post fight interview in the history of UFC!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Great job by the UFC selling this fight to us like Stann actually had a chance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Stann looks like disheartened. The man finally starts to put it all together and he got absolutely manhandled.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

That was awesome ! I'll say this, Sonnen puts his money where his mouth is !


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Someone forgot to tell Sonnen that UFC isn't WWE again! Still, wonder if either guy would actually do as promised?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

That was absolutely legendary. Legendary.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn why did Sonnen say that. I don't want to see Sonnen leave, neither do I want Silva to lose. The only good thing that can come out of that if Sonnen wins and dominates the division while Silva goes up and fight Jones.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Sonnen just sold the rematch to the UFC higher ups. I wonder if DFW would actually let him leave if he loses. Sonnen, next MW champ


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Anderson please take that deal and destroy him.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

oldfan said:


> woooohoooooo best post fight interview EVEEERRRR


Damn I walked away for a few minutes after Stann tapped. What did Sonnen say? I missed it!


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

man all we needed was jr to do the color commentary for that and it would have been a perfect wwe promo. Loser gets fired match!!! lol its just getting ridiculous smh....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dear Rashad

- That is how you call a man out

- Love America


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Epic!!!!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm disappointed, I was expecting an announcement

I hope Sonnen beats Silva because I don't want to see him leave the UFC


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Sonnen is my favorite fighter, he is so ******* AWESOME 
WWE Promotion right there, that was so ******* cool.
I cant wait to see this fight, i have to get a ticket to see the new Champ!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Funny part is if silva wins, chael will not leave the ufc.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> More like WWE
> 
> retire or win type of fights they have...


I'm surprised he didn't put his hair on the line. That was awesome.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone notice Ed Soares(sp?) sitting beside Silva? he looked kinda of sick when Sonnen was talking and shaking his head...thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Blah, not watching at the moment, what did Sonnen say?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wow

I thought brian would offer more of a challange than that

cant wait to see if silva accepts that challenge!

im sure dana isnt going to let it happen, he cant afford to loose either fighter


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

hadoq said:


> I'm disappointed, I was expecting an announcement
> 
> I hope Sonnen beats Silva because I don't want to see him leave the UFC


He probably doesn't wanna fight anymore if he loses again. Just my guess.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Sonnens face of disgust from the second he won up until the end of the intervew was brilliant. It's almost like Stann was a mere distraction to his primary cause, and as soon as it was over, he had one thing on his mind.

Genius !


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Leave it to Sonnen to make me forget we just saw FOTN!


----------



## boxingandmma (Oct 17, 2010)

Who are they have as the special referee? How is gonna is come out with a tin chair and hit somebody over the head? 

I had no clue Sonnen was that good!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Alessia said:


> Damn I walked away for a few minutes after Stann tapped. What did Sonnen say? I missed it!


Lol, you are retarded for walking away from one of the best post fight interviews ever.

Chael starts like this :AS you ABSOLUTELY SUCK!" "I WIN YOU LEAVE THE DIVISION, YOU WIN I LEAVE *THE UFC*


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Sonnens face of disgust from the second he won up until the end of the intervew was brilliant. It's almost like Stann was a mere distraction to his primary cause, and as soon as it was over, he had one thing on his mind.
> 
> Genius !


Yeah his facial expression was perfect for the way he fought, dispatching his medium to get to his goal.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, how absolutely embarrassing for Stann.

You lose to a guy who is thought of to have the worst jiu-jitsu in the middleweight division, and he chokes you out.

Guillard and Stann both got exposed tonight.

Great job by Chael though, he looked fantastic coming off of that layoff.


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Leave it to Sonnen to make me forget we just saw FOTN!


You just wish you could talk smack like that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana white needs to forget dan henderson and vitor, chael just sold the grestest fight in ufc history.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> Blah, not watching at the moment, what did Sonnen say?


"Anderson Silva, you absolutely suck. The biggest rematch in UFC history, superbowl weekend. But let's up the stakes. If I win, you'll leave the division. If you win, I will leave the UFC." Something like that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Funny part is *WHEN* silva wins, chael will not leave the ufc.


Fixed. :thumb02:​


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Alessia said:


> Damn I walked away for a few minutes after Stann tapped. What did Sonnen say? I missed it!


He started with "ANDERSON SILVA SUCKS!", then said something along the lines of "It's time to up the stakes Anderson...Superbowl weekend, if I win, you leave the Middleweight division, if you win, I'll leave the UFC."


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

mprasek said:


> You just wish you could talk smack like that.


I'm not even close to being his padawan. He is the master and few are those worth to trade barbs with him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> Blah, not watching at the moment, what did Sonnen say?


Went all WWE with Anderson. If Chael wins Anderson leaves the divison and if Anderson wins, Chael leaves the UFC.

Very impressed with Chael, god damn. He was throwing big bombs out there.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ari said:


> Wow, how absolutely embarrassing for Stann.
> 
> You lose to a guy who is thought of to have the worst jiu-jitsu in the middleweight division, and he chokes you out.
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa, 

How did Stann get exposed? We didn't learn anything about Stann that we didn't already know. Hes a good striker with excellent power and lacks a wrestling pedigree going against the best wrestler in the UFC. Doesn't qualify for being exposed.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Silva please beat his ass!!!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rallyman;1483984
im sure dana isnt going to let it happen said:


> This is why silva will probably have another fight before sonnon.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Whoa whoa whoa,
> 
> How did Stann get exposed? We didn't learn anything about Stann that we didn't already know. Hes a good striker with excellent power and lacks a wrestling pedigree going against the best wrestler in the UFC. Doesn't qualify for being exposed.


I agree, I wouldn't say Stann got exposed, just that his TDD isn't up to the level of Sonnen. Very few at MW are to be honest.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Walker said:


> Chael looked fantastic- but Silva was injured going into that fight. I doubt Silva would have nothing for him in the rematch.​


I'm fully aware that Silva had a rib injury, but what I did say was wrong. Obvisously the middle weight champ and the greatest so far has a chance, but I don't think he has a chance to stop that wrestling. I don't think anyone in the UFC would stop it. Sonnen is an incredible wrestler and can stop AS with it.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Mirage445 said:


> He started with "ANDERSON SILVA SUCKS!", then said something along the lines of "It's time to up the stakes Anderson...Superbowl weekend, if I win, you leave the Middleweight division, if you win, I'll leave the UFC."


Thanks Mirage. I caught the last bit about him leaving and he walked out the cage. My first thought was "Aww dang. WCW up in here."

Doubt either will leave no matter what the outcome though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sonnen likely will leave the UFC *IF* he loses. Thing is whats left for him? If he is never gonna be UFC champ? Sonnen is ultra competitive and has always said he has no interest in being #2. Its not like he would ever get a 3rd fight.

I think Sonnen takes a rematch in brutal fashion. Sonnen had no trouble getting Silva down but he won't pitter patter in the rematch.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Rematch HAS to happen. Sonnen is incredible. Fought great coming off a long layoff tonight. 

Screw Dan Henderson. Chael Sonnen Vs Anderson Silva. Make it happen


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Dana white needs to forget dan henderson and vitor, chael just sold the grestest fight in ufc history.


He also just made a Sonnen win which would lead to Silva/Jones match which.is.just.amazing.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

If Aldo and Edgar wins it will cap off such an awesome night. Damn! Lauzon wins impressively, a fantastic FOTN, and Chael being an absolute monster and delivers one of the best post fight interview ever. Love this.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen likely will leave the UFC. Thing is whats left for him? If he is never gonna be UFC champ? Sonnen is ultra competitive and has always said he has no interest in being #2. Its not like he would ever get a 3rd fight.


Think Sonnen would jump up to 205?


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> I agree, I wouldn't say Stann got exposed, just that his TDD isn't up to the level of Sonnen. Very few at MW are to be honest.


It shows that he's not that great at TDD and isn't as well rounded of a fighter we all thought he was.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen likely will leave the UFC *IF* he loses. Thing is whats left for him? If he is never gonna be UFC champ? Sonnen is ultra competitive and has always said he has no interest in being #2. Its not like he would ever get a 3rd fight.
> 
> I think Sonnen takes a rematch in brutal fashion. Sonnen had no trouble getting Silva down but he won't pitter patter in the rematch.


I dont think he cares about the title really, I think he just wants to be the one who puts down Anderson and if he can't do that he won't have much driving him anymore


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I would die laughting if chael gets caught with roids in the next few weeks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Think Sonnen would jump up to 205?


Nope, I think Sonnen would go elsewhere looking to finally become a World Champion. Its his ultimate obsession and something he has emotionally talked Paul Fihlo robbed him of that opportunity.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chael sure knows how to sell fights, especially if its against someone he dislikes. Best mouth in the business? hah


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Sonnen likely will leave the UFC *IF* he loses. Thing is whats left for him? If he is never gonna be UFC champ? Sonnen is ultra competitive and has always said he has no interest in being #2. Its not like he would ever get a 3rd fight.
> 
> I think Sonnen takes a rematch in brutal fashion. Sonnen had no trouble getting Silva down but he won't pitter patter in the rematch.


Totally agree here. I think hes going to try to quick finish Silva instead of taking 25 minutes of risk


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn! Hate Sonnen but I will admit he did good tonight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

what did sonnen say after the fight?


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I'm not even close to being his padawan. He is the master and few are those worth to trade barbs with him.


Amen.
I appreciate his ability to have fun and make a splash when promoting a fight.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Rogan: "What did you think about the fight?"
Sonnen: “Anderson Silva … you suck! Super Bowl weekend … the biggest rematch in the history of the sport. I’m calling you out Silva. I beat you, you leave the division, I lose, I will leave the UFC forever.”

Priceless.

Dana White. Silva vs Sonnen 2. Make it happen. I'll travel to wherever it is and watch it live.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This would be the biggest hyped fight in UFC history lol.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> This would be the biggest hyped fight in UFC history lol.


And (for once) for a very good reason. Sonnen is the only fighter who has man-handled Silva and made him look really, really bad - and everyone knows how bad Silva makes everyone else look.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Atras said:


> And (for once) for a very good reason. Sonnen is the only fighter who has man-handled Silva and made him look really, really bad - and everyone knows how bad Silva makes everyone else look.


Yeah that fight will be nuts the trash talking alone would be worth it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sonnen is a beast. IV said it for a long time and il keep saying it. I was one of the few people saying that Chael Sonnen vs Anderson Silva isnt a joke fight and what Chaels wrestling will prevail. I was wrong but still right enough to prove that the fight wasnt another easy Anderson fight. Number 2 will be less competitive because Chael is leaving the victor.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Atras said:


> Rogan: "What did you think about the fight?"
> Sonnen: “Anderson Silva … you suck! Super Bowl weekend … the biggest rematch in the history of the sport. I’m calling you out Silva. I beat you, you leave the division, I lose, I will leave the UFC forever.”
> 
> Priceless.
> ...


What really sold it was Anderson's face, I mean the number 1 p4p fighter in the world was giggling GIGGLING.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

John8204 said:


> What really sold it was Anderson's face, I mean the number 1 p4p fighter in the world was giggling GIGGLING.


I need a video of that in the morning I was laughing so hard.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> I need a video of that in the morning I was laughing so hard.


If DW wasn't such an *AWESOME PERSON* we could have some hilarious youtube videos. He keeps taking em down as soon as someone puts them up, even if the video is like 5 seconds.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The thing that got me wasn't so much what he said but the whole shebang, how he walked into the ring, how he instantly Rushed Stann, his facial expression through the whole fight, what he said post fight and the fact that he didnt let Rogan get a word in afterwards while he walked off the stage.

About the only thing that would have made it more epic was if he would have took the mic from Rogan, said what he said, and then dropped the mic on the floor as he left.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

mo25 said:


> If DW wasn't such a f.aggot we could have some hilarious youtube videos. He keeps taking em down as soon as someone puts them up, even if the video is like 5 seconds.


Yeah I still can't believe they took down this guys highlight video of Anderson Silva the thing was 15 minutes long and was incredible. Had awesome music and awesome highlights and then they pull it.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I cant believe what Sonnen did at the end there im more in shock. The guy probably hyped up a "your stupid Dana if you dont give it to him now!" rematch with Anderson Silva. He probably generated so much money and buzz for it right then and there, it would be hard pressed for Dana and Joe Silva to not make the rematch asap.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I cant believe what Sonnen did at the end there im more in shock. The guy probably hyped up a "your stupid Dana if you dont give it to him now!" rematch with Anderson Silva. He probably generated so much money and buzz for it right then and there, it would be hard pressed for Dana and Joe Silva to not make the rematch asap.


I see what your saying but I sort of disagree. Chael and has only won one fight so far....... 

....... and so has Belfort. Make them duke it out for a #1 contendership and we'll see who is most deserving of a rematch.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

A pink slip match? lol really? Well a pink slip from the division for Silva, and the company for Sonnen.

Just fight again, don't need all these stipulations etc.

Sonnen looked great, completely outclassed Stann and made it look easy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sonnen wants it all or nothing. He deserves it after that fight. Love or hate him, respect him for the fact that be won't settle for second best


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

love him or hate the guy, chael sonnen as bad ass as they come. wasnt such a boring fight was it ? to all the sonnen haters!

this guys wrestling is so good, its not boring to watch like others (aka grease S P)

impressed!

cant wait till he knocks that that anderson fool out!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

mo25 said:


> I see what your saying but I sort of disagree. Chael and has only won one fight so far.......
> 
> ....... and so has Belfort. Make them duke it out for a #1 contendership and we'll see who is most deserving of a rematch.


Youre forgetting a key difference Sonnen did much much better in his fight against Silva and dominated him up until the triangle, but to be fair he had an advantage and Silva had a disadvantage.
Anyways I just think the sonnen fight would be alot more interesting even after a year out of the ring Sonnen's game hasnt degraded one bit if not been up'd a bit lol he's the last person alot of people think has a chance to really beat Silva.

edit: I really didnt care too much for him before this fight but the way he just blew through Stann (who is no joke) sure made a fan out of me, though I still dont care for any of his crazy comments.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't want Chael to leave the UFC forever though, that's a hell of a stipulation.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Ladder match!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't like em...but he was impressive. Completely smothered em just like in all of his previous fights with the exception of the master grappler in Maia and of course against the division King Pin. 

Can someone link the video of the post fight announcement; right after the fight was over. Only saw the actual fight itself so I completely missed it. My guess is he called out Anderson Silva.

It should definitely be Vitor vs Chael now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Don't like em...but he was impressive. Completely smothered em just like in all of his previous fights with the exception of the master grappler in Maia and of course against the division King Pin.
> 
> Can someone link the video of the post fight announcement; right after the fight was over. Only saw the actual fight itself so I completely missed it. My guess is he called out Anderson Silva.
> 
> It should definitely be Vitor vs Chael now.


I made a thread on it, no vitor doesnt deserve anything and andy needs a real opponent


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I made a thread on it, no vitor doesnt deserve anything and andy needs a real opponent


Koo...just saw it! Interesting...Chael has proven he has the skills. If they meet again Anderson Silva will have no choice but to knock him out. BUT...I believe Vitor and Chael should be the next fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Koo...just saw it! Interesting...Chael has proven he has the skills. If they meet again Anderson Silva will have no choice but to knock him out. BUT...I believe Vitor and Chael should be the next fight.


naa he needs a fight now and chael is the only one to fill the void and we want it, i think silva needs to KO chael quick because I know filho was all weird in the rematch but it did show he learned from his mistakes and won the 2nd fight easily, stann threatened with triangle set ups too but they were null too, chael always dominates the fight til he gets subbed or wins so like the first time I am not celebrating until the win is official.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Hate to ruin it for the Belfort fans but a win over sexyama does not equal more then a win over stann at this point.
Not only that but Chael got triangled after 23 minutes of complete domination. Vitor got ktfo after 3 minutes of really hesitent striking.

He should not get a rematch so soon and all of the Sonnen AND Silva fans need closure.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't want Chael to leave the UFC forever though, that's a hell of a stipulation.


Here comes the Chael voice


"I never said I would leave the UFC forever (_insert strange statement_) I left to beat on some bum and now I'm back. God bless America"


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a performance from Chael! The best performance I have ever seen from him. Dominated Stann from bell to finish, and pulled out a very impressive submission. I was expecting a Chael victory, but didn't expect it to go down as it did. We need Silva vs Sonnen 2 after this one!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Chael looked incredible last night... and in his post fight comments once again proved his ability to control his "sheep", a point proven by about half the posts in this thread.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Chael looked incredible last night... and in his post fight comments once again proved his ability to control his "sheep", a point proven by about half the posts in this thread.


baaaaaaaaaah you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> baaaaaaaaaah you don't know what you're talking about.


yeah you tell em oldie


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah you tell em oldie


baaaaaah baaaaah baaaaah


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Chael looked incredible last night... and in his post fight comments once again proved his ability to control his "sheep", a point proven by about half the posts in this thread.


I'll have you know we aren't sheep we're cyborg zombies who have special receivers letting us communicate with Chael using sort of a Hive mind principle.

Let me put you on the receiver with Chael.

Listen up Brian I am the best in the world at what I do. I didn't just call out Anderson Silva I called out all the menstruating females in the Light Heavyweight division to stop playing grab ass with each other and fight. If you were a real fight fan you would be thrilled that I'm going to let your boy face all his fellow boys he's been ducking the Machida's, Shogun's, Henderson's and Evan's. You should get on your knees and thank me for saving two division with my genius and pure skill as an ultimate fighter. I'm going to go eat an apple pie, pledge allegience to the flag, pay respect to the pimp Christopher Columbus, and drink a 40 because I'm gangster straight from Oregon.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonnen was awesome, he got rocked which I knew would happen at least once, but it was after a poor stand-up and he still went on to get the submission.

Still not confident for him against Anderson.

Stann vs Belfort anyone?


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Just re-watched the fight. Sonnen's triangle was nasty, and he made Stann look bad throughout the fight.

It wasn't only Sonnen calling Silva out: the crowd was chanting "SILVA SILVA SILVA" even before the decision announcement  It's going to happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Sonnen was awesome, he got rocked which I knew would happen at least once, but it was after a poor stand-up and he still went on to get the submission.
> 
> Still not confident for him against Anderson.
> 
> Stann vs Belfort anyone?


I would hardly call that getting rocked. Stann landed 1 good punch but Chael wasnt rocked. He had his wits about him after the initial impact. Being rocked is more like you are on wobbly legs/dazed/ and fighting to survive. Sonnen at most was just stunned for a split second. Im not sure i remember this correctly but if i do i think this punch you are talking about was near the end of the fight before Sonnen picked up Brian Stann and slammed him to the canvas. Well if i recall the situation correctly i think i remember Sonnen moving forward even after getting punched and still lifting Stann up in the air. That does not sound like a man "Rocked".




Out of the 9min the fight lasted i would give Brian Stann a full 20 seconds of it and the other 8min 40 seconds was ALLLLLLLLL Chael Sonnen. 

I am glad i traded out Jacar Souza for my boy Chael Sonnen. Thank you Sonnen for the points you won me. I salute you!! You are the Hulk Hogan of MMA for me.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I'll have you know we aren't sheep we're cyborg zombies who have special receivers letting us communicate with Chael using sort of a Hive mind principle.
> 
> Let me put you on the receiver with Chael.
> 
> Listen up Brian I am the best in the world at what I do. I didn't just call out Anderson Silva I called out all the menstruating females in the Light Heavyweight division to stop playing grab ass with each other and fight. If you were a real fight fan you would be thrilled that I'm going to let your boy face all his fellow boys he's been ducking the Machida's, Shogun's, Henderson's and Evan's. You should get on your knees and thank me for saving two division with my genius and pure skill as an ultimate fighter. I'm going to go eat an apple pie, pledge allegience to the flag, pay respect to the pimp Christopher Columbus, and drink a 40 because I'm gangster straight from Oregon.


 I " must spread some reputation around before giving it to John8204 again"

that was good.:thumbsup:

My receiver has been out lately but he's coming in loud and clear once again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I'll have you know we aren't sheep we're cyborg zombies who have special receivers letting us communicate with Chael using sort of a Hive mind principle.
> 
> Let me put you on the receiver with Chael.
> 
> Listen up Brian I am the best in the world at what I do. I didn't just call out Anderson Silva I called out all the menstruating females in the Light Heavyweight division to stop playing grab ass with each other and fight. If you were a real fight fan you would be thrilled that I'm going to let your boy face all his fellow boys he's been ducking the Machida's, Shogun's, Henderson's and Evan's. You should get on your knees and thank me for saving two division with my genius and pure skill as an ultimate fighter. I'm going to go eat an apple pie, pledge allegience to the flag, pay respect to the pimp Christopher Columbus, and drink a 40 because I'm gangster straight from Oregon.


you forgot the part about what happens when silva walks in the back and what happens when chael walks in the back, when chael chucks his boot at your head you better bring it back polished


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Sonnen was awesome, he got rocked which I knew would happen at least once, but it was after a poor stand-up and he still went on to get the submission.
> 
> Still not confident for him against Anderson.
> 
> Stann vs Belfort anyone?


Stann-Maia please.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

geez, that post fight interview reminded me of some "mask vs hair" match.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Chael Sonnen 2010: "Lol, JJ is so gay, only gay guys use JJ."

Chael Sonnen 2010: taps for the 8th time. 

Chael Sonnen 2011: Submission via Arm-Triangle. 

Clearly Sonnen has come out of the closet. We should all congradulate him on being so honest with himself and the world.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Chael Sonnen 2010: "Lol, JJ is so gay, only gay guys use JJ."
> 
> Chael Sonnen 2010: taps for the 8th time.
> 
> ...


good one *car crash sounds*


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

In all seriousness. Stann looked like he had no idea what was going on. He obviously planned to sprawl and brawl and wasn't ready for a Chael Sonnen with surprisingly developed JJ. Sonnen definitely wasn't sitting on his haunches waiting to get back in the cage. 

At this point, with he snazzy new JJ skills, he's definitely the biggest challenge at MW for Silva, followed closely by Hendo (if he beats Shogun).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I would hardly call that getting rocked. Stann landed 1 good punch but Chael wasnt rocked. He had his wits about him after the initial impact. Being rocked is more like you are on wobbly legs/dazed/ and fighting to survive. Sonnen at most was just stunned for a split second. Im not sure i remember this correctly but if i do i think this punch you are talking about was near the end of the fight before Sonnen picked up Brian Stann and slammed him to the canvas. Well if i recall the situation correctly i think i remember Sonnen moving forward even after getting punched and still lifting Stann up in the air. That does not sound like a man "Rocked".


Ok baby.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stann knew exactly what was coming and prepared for it for 2 years. He knew what to do.

Chael Sonnen should be called the Juggernaut.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I know everyone is on Sonnen's nuts right now, but I have to give credit to Stann. I saw from that a very well trained and well prepared fighter in this fight. While Sonnen was the one attacking, Stann displayed excellent defense in every situation he was in. He even showed good defense while in the choke, eventhough in the end he succumbed to it. I at least have to give credit to Stann in that I have seen more improvements and the game plan could easily have worked on a lesser wrestler.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good one *car crash sounds*


This statement really only has merit if we're going to insert that "car crash" sound after every peice of trash that spews out of Sonnen's mouth... it's at least only fair.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

oldfan said:


> baaaaaaaaaah you don't know what you're talking about.





John8204 said:


> I'll have you know we aren't sheep we're cyborg zombies who have special receivers letting us communicate with Chael using sort of a Hive mind principle.
> 
> Let me put you on the receiver with Chael.
> 
> Listen up Brian I am the best in the world at what I do. I didn't just call out Anderson Silva I called out all the menstruating females in the Light Heavyweight division to stop playing grab ass with each other and fight. If you were a real fight fan you would be thrilled that I'm going to let your boy face all his fellow boys he's been ducking the Machida's, Shogun's, Henderson's and Evan's. You should get on your knees and thank me for saving two division with my genius and pure skill as an ultimate fighter. I'm going to go eat an apple pie, pledge allegience to the flag, pay respect to the pimp Christopher Columbus, and drink a 40 because I'm gangster straight from Oregon.


.... I got nothing... well played to both of you, especially John. :thumbsup:


----------



## Neratroden (Sep 18, 2011)

*What did you think of Stann's kick on Sonnen at the beginning of Round 2?*

What did you guys think of Brian Stann's kick on Chael Sonnen at the beginning of Round 2 in their fight? I don't understand why Brian would throw it 3 seconds into round 2 if he knew for a fact that Chael was gonna catch it and take him down with it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Stann needs to train more with better wrestlers


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Neratroden said:


> What did you guys think of Brian Stann's kick on Chael Sonnen at the beginning of Round 2 in their fight? I don't understand why Brian would throw it 3 seconds into round 2 if he knew for a fact that Chael was gonna catch it and take him down with it.


I was wondering the same and was upset that he attempted the kick. I then thought about it for a bit and concluded it wouldn't have mattered either way.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I immediately shouted 'stupid!'. Not sure why he did it, but it's always easy sitting in a comfy couch to say this or that was a bad idea.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Stann needs to train more with better wrestlers


No amount of training will allow him to repeatedly stuff Chael Sonnen takedowns. Chael is next level with his wrestling, Stann is much bigger and got rag dolled.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hiro said:


> No amount of training will allow him to repeatedly stuff Chael Sonnen takedowns. Chael is next level with his wrestling, Stann is much bigger and got rag dolled.


Some improvement would have allowed Stann to stay up and land more. He wasn't doing badly in the time he kept it on the feet.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, they were supposed to start training together before they got the fight. I wouldn't be surprised if they still do that - and Stann will learn to wrestle and becomes a much better fighter for it. There's no room for one-trick ponies at that level of fighting.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Chael had me rolling on the floor laughing with his post fight speech. 

Look out, Anderson!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Stann needs to train more with better wrestlers


...That's a bingo! Strange with Stann training at Jackson's camp, they has some of the very best wrestlers in the game. Yeah- Wrestling 101 for Sonnen...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

wow Fhael finished a fight, and by sub nonetheless. Either hell is freezing over or Brian Stann has horrible BJJ.

All jokes aside, Sonnen looked good as most knew he would in this fight. Hopefully Silva beats him into a bloody pulp, if not and Sonnen wins I might have to leave this forum. I don't think I can handle all the crazy WWE fans dangling off the nuts of a guy I really dispize.
I'm gonna bet 1000$ on Sonnen when the fight happens, that way whoever wins I'll be a fairly happy man.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought is was, for lack of a better word, retarded.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...One true thing about Chael Sonnen like him or hate him, you can't deny his serious wrestling skills...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> wow Fhael finished a fight, and by sub nonetheless. Either hell is freezing over or Brian Stann has horrible BJJ.
> 
> All jokes aside, Sonnen looked good as most knew he would in this fight. Hopefully Silva beats him into a bloody pulp, if not and Sonnen wins I might have to leave this forum. I don't think I can handle all the crazy WWE fans dangling off the nuts of a guy I really dispize.
> I'm gonna bet 1000$ on Sonnen when the fight happens, that way whoever wins I'll be a fairly happy man.


Exactly how i feel.
Coming here and read the troll posts from those characters would make me cringe 100 times worst than Andy loosing the fight.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Some improvement would have allowed Stann to stay up and land more. He wasn't doing badly in the time he kept it on the feet.


I disagree, Chael whipped him off his feet before he even knew what was happening, he isn't going to be able to avoid that with a some extra training.

That said, this is all based on assumption that his current training is not up to par. That's something none of us actually know.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hiro said:


> I disagree, Chael whipped him off his feet before he even knew what was happening, he isn't going to be able to avoid that with a some extra training.
> 
> That said, this is all based on assumption that his current training is not up to par. That's something none of us actually know.


The fight spent barely any time on the feet and outside the clinch, but at 2:30 or soof the 2nd Stann landed a couple, which was practically the only blows landed at anything approaching a boxing range. I suppose I should have been more specific. Still the problem is obviously that Stann can't contend with Chael's wrestling, in the clinch or on the ground, which is exactly what most of us expected.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

After this fight, and everyone saying Silva "wasn't himself" or claiming he was injured going into the fight...


Honestly I think Chael wasn't himself in the Silva fight. I think the real Chael is much, much scarier.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> After this fight, and everyone saying Silva "wasn't himself" or claiming he was injured going into the fight...
> 
> 
> *Honestly I think Chael wasn't himself in the Silva fight.* I think the real Chael is much, much scarier.


High testosterone levels will do that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> High testosterone levels will do that.


yeah just like everyone else in the ufc who has it


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> High testosterone levels will do that.


Another internet misconception. We don't know what his total level was. That can only be determined from a blood test, which I don't think was ever taken.

All we know is that his T/E ratio was over 4:1 from his piss test (16:1 I think he tested). Most people produce T/E in a 1:1 ratio, although there are some people who produce testosterone in a 10:1 ratio to Epitestosterone. Since most people naturally fall under the 4:1 ratio, the only thing the piss test does is indicate that there could be an external source of testosterone.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> Another internet misconception. We don't know what his total level was. That can only be determined from a blood test, which I don't think was ever taken.
> 
> All we know is that his T/E ratio was over 4:1 from his piss test (16:1 I think he tested). Most people produce T/E in a 1:1 ratio, although there are some people who produce testosterone in a 10:1 ratio to Epitestosterone. Since most people naturally fall under the 4:1 ratio, the only thing the piss test does is indicate that there could be an external source of testosterone.


Don't bother some people just choose to ignore facts like chael haters


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

A Chael Sonnen who actively looks to pass guard and set up submissions is going to be an absolute nightmare for Silva.

I'm not a fan of Chael the person, but I love watching him fight. Probably my favorite fighter to watch in the UFC.

I'd rather someone like Mark Munoz, Demian Maia, Yushin Okami, Chris Weidman, or Tim Boetsch hold the middleweight belt, but Chael will do just fine. I just want to see Silva lose.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Damn why did Sonnen say that. I don't want to see Sonnen leave, neither do I want Silva to lose. The only good thing that can come out of that if Sonnen wins and dominates the division while Silva goes up and fight Jones.





hadoq said:


> I'm disappointed, I was expecting an announcement
> 
> I hope Sonnen beats Silva because I don't want to see him leave the UFC


Don't worry guys. Sonnen is just doing something he is one of the masters at...."Selling A Fight".

(a) he WANTS everybody to love him or hate him (no one in the middle). The folks that hate him buy as many PPV's (hoping to see his ass kicked) as the one's that buy to see their favorite fighter kick ass.

They ALL enrich him & bring him more media attention = money.

LOL - he's already got people saying forget about Dan Henderson (who is a much more legendary MMA fighter & Icon than he is)

(b) if he fights Silva & loses that day....he will call a press conference & pull his UFC membership card out of his wallet & slam it down on the table with all the media there and say "I'm a god damn man of my word & I'm through with this UFC organization"!

On closer inspection by the media cams....the card will say UFC "Unicorn Fishing Club" & everybody will be in an uproar as Sonnen with a bewildered facial expression will say...."You guys didn't really think I was quitting THAT UFC....the fighting one...if I did that...THEY WOULD LOSE THE ONLY TRUE MAN & FIGHTER in the ORGANIZATION.....no, we can't have that.

I mean, I'd like to quit THAT UFC, but we all know that only my shoulders are big enough to carry it!!!

The bigger the media circus = more money & attention for Sonnen. People searching YouTube for his quotes. Next will be a "We Love Chael" Website & a "We Hate Chael Website".

No way was what he said any kind of enforceable contract & DW would never have them sign anything like that. But he'll probably dig it..... more hoopla for MMA & UFC.

I don't think I'm saying anything new here or anything that most people don't already know.

By the way.....Sonnen IS A HELL OF A WRESTLER....& I'd like to see him & Silva fight again.

And after Sonnen KO's Silva with a "Front Kick" like Silva did to Belfort (wasn't it called a "Crane Kick" in the "Karate Kid" movie).....he just slowly turns around in the middle of the cage and looks at the audience with the look of pride and assurance that Mr. Miyaga had on his face when Daniel came through.

I think the movie ended with a freeze frame of this look on Mr. Miyaga's face. RIP Pat Morita


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Ari said:


> A Chael Sonnen who actively looks to pass guard and set up submissions is going to be an absolute nightmare for Silva.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Chael the person, but I love watching him fight. Probably my favorite fighter to watch in the UFC.
> 
> I'd rather someone like Mark Munoz, Demian Maia, Yushin Okami, Chris Weidman, or Tim Boetsch hold the middleweight belt, but Chael will do just fine.* I just want to see Silva lose.*


...Why?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> ...Why?


Make no mistake, I admire Silva's ability as a fighter, but I think of him the same way I do Sonnen.

Fun to watch, but not my favorite personality. I think Silva's an assclown. Sonnen at least makes no bones about who he is. He doesn't try to pretend to be a role model, or humble, or nice. Silva does. I respect honesty over fake 10/10.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what Chael said to Joe before the actual "interview". Chael says something to Joe while he's putting his shirt on after he gets his hand raised.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> On closer inspection by the media cams....the card will say UFC "Unicorn Fishing Club" & everybody will be in an uproar as Sonnen with a bewildered facial expression will say...."You guys didn't really think I was quitting THAT UFC....the fighting one...if I did that...THEY WOULD LOSE THE ONLY TRUE MAN & FIGHTER in the ORGANIZATION.....no, we can't have that.


Haha so true I can totally see that happening.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone know what Chael said to Joe before the actual "interview". Chael says something to Joe while he's putting his shirt on after he gets his hand raised.


I'm curious too but I couldnt hear it, what chael said about vitor at the press conference made me laugh too but this is tricky seeing vitor is at chaels mentor and friends gym extreme couture


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Don't bother some people just choose to ignore facts like chael haters


You do realize that


> All we know is that his T/E ratio was over 4:1 from his piss test (16:1 I think he tested). Most people produce T/E in a 1:1 ratio, although there are some people who produce testosterone in a 10:1 ratio to Epitestosterone. Since most people naturally fall under the 4:1 ratio, the only thing the piss test does is indicate that there could be an external source of testosterone.


Does not mean he didn't use testosteron right?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> You do realize that
> 
> Does not mean he didn't use testosteron right?


He was allowed to use it, that's why he wasn't suspended about it, he was banned for discretion.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Most dominant performance of the night. Chael looked fab, he looked like the number 2 Middleweight we all knew he is and I think it's fair to say that he made Stann immediately regret asking for the fight. Thought that the post fight antics were brilliant! Don't get me wrong, i'm a fight fan first and foremost but I do enjoy and expect a bit of showmanship, and Chael has that aspect down to a T. Whether he was serious about the stipulation or not, Anderson vs Chael 2 should be one for the ages.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

K R Y said:


> I immediately shouted 'stupid!'. Not sure why he did it, but it's always easy sitting in a comfy couch to say this or that was a bad idea.


ain't it the truth


----------

